# United medical college karachi



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

Guyz any one here is studying at united medical college. .if yes plz let me knw how is this college. .how r the teachers there...r they experienced? ?i have done my alevels from Middle East. .is this uni will be gud for me..plz help me out


----------

